# Vortex viper hd



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone used one of these I have been thinking of a spotting scope and that's in my price range.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've looked threw one, they're nice.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The vortex viper Hd makes my vortex viper seem like a child's play toy. Seriously it is an amazing spotter.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Love all vortex products and that one is no slouch


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks y'all I'm going to check them out thus week and hopefully pick one up.


----------

